# Salute, old soldier!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can't let this passing go uncommented.
This has been my modeling chair almost all my life:










My father bought it surplus from Curtiss Wright when they closed their New Jersey plant, which I think was in the 1940s. The maufacturer's tag is still on it, but doesn't list a date, except they've been making chairs "since 1891!"

It's solid wood and leather, with brass rivets. It's lost a few screws and a spring or two over the years, been torn, and as you can see had every paint color on earth spilled on it (yes, that's paint, dammit).

Last night a leg finally gave out on me. Off to the dump it finally goes after at LEAST 60 years of comfortabley supporting butts, from wartime defense workers to, well, I'm actually a defense worker too, so... full circle.

So long, old soldier!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoa John...WAY too much History there to just throw out!!!...fix the damn thing.!!!..whoa sorry, didn't mean to yell there... You could probably buy a brace and fix that wooden leg in under an hour:thumbsup: and give it another 75 years of life!:wave:The Chair I'm sitting on now ,and have been for 30 years was my Great-great grandfathers chair from 1825 and with a little TLC I know my Great-great grandson will also enjoy it someday 
Mcdee
PS...You'll thank me in 75 years...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John, I rise from my work chair...umph!, grunt, ugh! errr...well, I'll sit here in my chair and salute!
My painting (and model building) chair has a similar history. I bought it at an auction at Aberdeen back in the 80s, and I can imagine it was serving the military admirably for many years before that. As you can see, the back support gave way but a bit of rope and I was back in business.








So, what are you going to replace it with? I shudder at the thought of having to replace mine, its become a part of the creative process...


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

It is always sad when a friend, such as this, is lost to the ages. 

Rest comfortably, old chair! You've served admirably.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Next hobby....WOODWORKING!

Just fix it. Take appart the old glue joints, pull out the tacks with a flat screwdriver, get a few chair springs and re-construct the chair. Better than a plastic Ikea one that you know will break in 4 years.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I ran down to Staples already and got a shiney new one.
Have to assemble it yet.

I'm just glad Old Soldier didn't give out while I was leaning waaaaaay back! :lol:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

John P said:


>


Wow! It looks like it scared you really bad when it collapsed!


Seriously,
I hope that it can be repaired and restored so that you can have many more years of modeling comfort while sitting in it. You can't put a dollar figure on sentiment.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is my model chair (and everything else chair too) It's around 2 hundred years old, handed down to me from my Dad and his Dad and so on...( I was selling my guitar when this photo was taken) and I wouldn't trade this Chair for anything...John...don't throw your chair out, refurbish it:thumbsup: That one from Staples won't last man...give it to your wife as a birthday present 
Mcdee


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Why do I have this picture in my mind of John pointing a service revolver at his chair as he looks away.  
Ahhh! It's tough to say good bye to old friends who have supported you for so many years.

Hope your new chair gives you years of modeling fun, John.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Now that's one soldier who looks like he's been through a war!!!

Wayne


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> Wow! It looks like it scared you really bad when it collapsed!
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's _paint_, I swear!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

HA! HA! Ok...NOW I get it!


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

Or

take the wheels off and call it a rocking chair!

Look at us, lamenting furniture. Old shirts, cars, favorite sofas,
this is why our women love us...

I still have my desk from 1961 that I built all the original Auroras on.

I plan to be buried in it!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

FOR THE SAKE OF HUMANITYSAVETHECHAIR!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Where can we make donations?

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I repeat, Save the seat !!!
Old chairs never die, they just cross their legs !!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

OK John, you'll have to PM me your address and I'll have to make an "emergency" drive down to you from Alberta, Canada with some wood clamps and glue. Maybe we can get Auroranut to come form Auz to help in saving this chair!  He can resin cast you some new parts.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No problems!! I'll cast some resin nails and we'll be in business!!

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John Galt said:


> Or
> 
> take the wheels off and call it a rocking chair!
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA!
I had to show this thread to my wife - she laughed louder than I did! We were comparing John's Old Soldier to my chair, even where the decades of dust settled (and ends) on the chair legs!
BTW - the drawing table that is in my photo? I've been using it since I first received it as a Christmas present - IN 1972!!!! Years later I bought a new table to paint at. It's sitting in the garage with a pile of boxes on it...


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

:thumbsup:"SAVE THE CHAIR!":thumbsup: 

Hey Chris, and any other old timers from the PL Forum days, does this sound like the old "Pardon the Hamster" campaign?? I still have the PL hat and a small magnetic picture of the hamster in my locker at work. "SAVE THE CHAIR" could be our new battle cry at WF this year.:woohoo:

Hooty


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:"SAVE THE CHAIR!" :thumbsup:

Hey Chris, and any other old timers from the PL Forum days, does this sound like the old "Pardon the Hamster" campaign?? I still have the PL hat and a small magnetic picture of the hamster in my locker at work. "SAVE THE CHAIR" could be our new battle cry at WF this year.

Hooty
So it is written... So it shall be.....



mcdougall said:


> FOR THE SAKE OF HUMANITYSAVETHECHAIR!
> Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

This is my faithful modelling chair, wickerwork painted gloss white at some stage in its life, and elevated here to include some of my stash.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hooty said:


> :thumbsup:"SAVE THE CHAIR!":thumbsup:
> 
> Hey Chris, and any other old timers from the PL Forum days, does this sound like the old "Pardon the Hamster" campaign?? I still have the PL hat and a small magnetic picture of the hamster in my locker at work. "SAVE THE CHAIR" could be our new battle cry at WF this year.:woohoo:
> 
> Hooty


 
...only if we can get John to WonderFest AND bring the chair with him...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> This is my faithful modelling chair, wickerwork painted gloss white at some stage in its life, and elevated here to include some of my stash.


Hey CMM, what are you doing with all my old kits?!? I'd like them returned post haste......especially any Auroras you..er...I might have there.....

Chris.


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

Ode To A Chair

Oh, chair!

You lift me up, you defeat gravity without any effort at all
You've held so much weight, so many bottoms
How many years? far longer than I've lived
Chair, you soldier, working on through spills of food, burns, scratches
Initials carved into your skin
Chair, you trooper
You are braver than me
You sit silent and bear your load
Drag your cross without complaint
Chair, I salute you


Poem found on the internet "by Walter".

Suggestions:

You can now auction this notorious chair; proceeds to charity of your choice.

You can offer it to Moebius or Monarch as a prototype for the new plastic scale model "Hobbyist's Chair". If the rest of you is shaped as odd as the butt that created those depressions in the seat, well, you yourself may make a fine model!

You can wire it and turn it into a lamp.

You can have it bronzed, with you still in it!

You can put it out in the trash, but we'll figure out where you live (hey, this is the internet!) and come and rescue it.

Personally, I can see it in the Smithsonian right beside the Fonz's jacket, next to Indy's hat and whip.

I think we have here the plot for a very fine movie. What is the chair's motivation? How did things come to this? Is there a resolution to the dilemma? Can we get Johnny Depp?

Stay tuned for the further Adventures of Indiana Fonzareli and the Kingdom of the Crystal Chair!

In summary, you must fix/refurbish/repair/recondition it. If not, you could be SHUNNED.

No pressure.

Good Luck.
:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

John, your poem is beautiful and inspiring. I'm nearly out of Kleenex....
Could we put it to a vote? Those who believe the chair should be saved, and those who would like to see the chair rescued.

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol: This is my favorite thread this week! :lol:

Desks: In my basement, I have the wooden desk that my great grandfather built for himself in _1883_! My father used it forever, then when we bought our house it got donated. The bottom inch is dryrot, but the rest of it is still holding up fine. And the main drawer is still full of Great Grandpa's wooden drafting triangles, and a large envelope containing his patents for railroad innovations (drawn on linen!)

Drawing board: The 5-footer I use, I bought surplus from ITT when they closed down their drafting department in favor of computer-drafting. I got the board for $35. It's one year older than myself, built in 1956, with a metal base and a thick, solid wood board, completely adjustable with footpedals. To me, these are the best kind of drawing boards a person should use. I was so glad to get it. Unfortunately, life doesn't let me freakin _draw _any more and it's become a place to put things.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok John...let's NOT get off topic....we're here to save your chair. -


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Reminds me of Archie Bunker's chair. Was sent to a repair shop...was thrown out by mistake...ended up in an art show for sale as an American icon.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> Hey CMM, what are you doing with all my old kits?!? I'd like them returned post haste......especially any Auroras you..er...I might have there.....
> 
> Chris.


 
Return your model kits to you, Chris, and poste haste?

I'm afraid that I find myself able to think about only chairs and their loyalty right now.(sniff)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OHH...Chris...the Shame...the shame...thinking selfeshly on coveting poor Chris W model stash...whilst in the balance lies the fate of John Ps' Chair...a chair that has given so much and has asked nothing in return...
Let us not lose sight of the plight at hand...(You can always try to rip off Chris' stash another time:thumbsup
But for now...


mcdougall said:


> BLA BLA BLA BLASAVETHECHAIR!
> Mcdee


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John Galt said:


> . . . I think we have here the plot for a very fine movie. What is the chair's motivation? How did things come to this? Is there a resolution to the dilemma? Can we get Johnny Depp?. . .


Don't toss out the old workhorse -- it isn't a has-been yet! The chair could make a comeback in the soon-to-be-announced upcoming remakes, if it doesn't mind:
[IMG-LEFT]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/06/TwelveChairsVHS.png[/IMG-LEFT]

(A) being part of an ensemble, or

[IMG-LEFT]http://twitchfilm.net/pics/the_devils_chair.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

(B) playing against type.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Return your model kits to you, Chris, and poste haste?
> 
> I'm afraid that I find myself able to think about only chairs and their loyalty right now.(sniff)


I understand completely CMM. We can discuss the kits after the chair has been rescued....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> OHH...Chris...the Shame...the shame...thinking selfeshly on coveting poor Chris Whites' model stash...whilst in the balance lies the fate of John Ps' Chair...a chair that has given so much and has asked nothing in return...
> Let us not loose sight of the plight at hand...(You can always try to rip off Chris' stash another time:thumbsup
> But for now...


Chris White has my models too? Thanks for the info Denis- I didn't realize!!:thumbsup: I'll see to this one as well....
Out of respect to John Ps chair I'll wait the proscribed time.
Do we have any chair doctors in our midst???

Chris.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

FINALLY! A companion kit for Yama's Hawg- JP's Old Soldier. (leans back for another big draught of something alcoholic)

Enquiring minds must ask- How does one slop so badly on the seat and yet maintain a pristine carpet?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

crazy mike said:


> FINALLY! A companion kit for Yama's Hawg- JP's Old Soldier. (leans back for another big draught of something alcoholic)
> 
> Enquiring minds must ask- How does one slop so badly on the seat and yet maintain a pristine carpet?


Pigeons....

Can we please stop referring to the chair as "JPs Old Soldier"? The innuendo is making me feel ill!!

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ill...? As in "This is a Family Fourm?"~LOL!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No Trev- as in I'd feel funny about saving JPs "Old Soldier"....

Chris.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

I've heard rumor that Brad & Angelina might be willing to adopt it, if any foreign parts were used to make it.

Hmmm... a sequel to the Yama's Hawg, eh? We'll see, heh, heh, heh! Broke , or unbroke, version?

Hooty--I sleep now!


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

I still think we can get Depp...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeeaaahh, I looked over the base last night with an eye to fixing it.

Naaaaah. It's a total Curtiss-Wright-off.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

John P said:


> Yeeaaahh, I looked over the base last night with an eye to fixing it.
> 
> Naaaaah. It's a total Curtiss-Wright-off.


 
You must tread carefully, John, very carefully; passions have been aroused, this has become a highly emotional issue, and soon people might be calling:
"Murderer! murderer!"


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

This is one of the funniest threads I've read in years!:roll:

JP..if you don't save the chair now...offer it up to someone to revive the thing...IT HAS HISTORY MAN...and some other stuff on the seat that I care to dismiss!

*SAVE THE CHAIR, SAVE THE CHAIR, SAVE THE CHAIR*...

MMM


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

I sill think we can get Depp...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Is that... TAPS,, I hear playing softly in the distance.....
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

The way this thread is going, pretty soon we'l be nominating JP for 

"Chair-man of the Bored" 
[rimshot]Ba-Doom - TIS![/rimshot]


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> This is one of the funniest threads I've read in years!:roll:
> 
> JP..if you don't save the chair now...offer it up to someone to revive the thing...IT HAS HISTORY MAN...and some other stuff on the seat that I care to dismiss!
> 
> ...


What???
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe the chair's BRAZILIAN!!!
(I still crack me up....)

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Are we Saving a Chair or Shaving an old Soldier:freak: ...a little confused here?? Sorry I keep forgetting to take my memory pills...I think?
Mcdee


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

My 60's retro chair salutes your old family chair. Man, those lumps all over it look uncomfortable, or is that molded to the shape of your butt? LOL!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You do cover that up when company comes over...right? 
Mcdee


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Are we Saving a Chair or Shaving an old Soldier:freak: ...a little confused here??


I thought we were shaving Private Ryan?


Tim Nolan said:


> My 60's retro chair salutes your old family chair. Man, those lumps all over it look uncomfortable, or is that molded to the shape of your butt? LOL!


Looks kind of like a Starfleet shuttlecraft chair with the ’70s custom van treatment!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So....John.....Where is the Chair...we haven't seen it for days....we're worried.........say it isn't so...................
Mcdee (sniff)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah Mr. Payne..... just where is the chair?.....:dude:?
I don't believe for a minute what they're all saying behind your back! I think you have the chairs best interest in mind and will do the decent thing and repair it.....

Chris.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

At least apply for a bailout. You might only get 1 or 2 billion but what the hey. Then again the chair might qualify for EPA superfund money


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> I don't believe for a minute what they're all saying behind your back! I think you have the chairs best interest in mind


Gentlemen, gentlemen, please; John has given us a clear and concise version of events, with photographic evidence in lieu of witnesses...and he's sticking to it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So.......John.......Me and some of the boyz were just wonderin'....Where's the Chair.....yeah... we're just down the street ...around the corner....don't like using the word 'Mob'....but Dabs and Auroranut are just about to light their Torches....and Monstermodelman and Duck Fink are starting a chant...'Burn the Witch'...'Burn the Witch' ...(I don't think they quite get it)....now Cro-Magnon Man and myself are trying our best to hold them back, but ever since John Galt showed up with Johnny Depp and a video camera....well let's just say tings aren't looking very favorable for you ....Why don't you just put the Chair on your front lawn so de boyz can see it's OK...and their shouldn't be any trouble....... any trouble at all.....
anonymously yours
Mcdee......(DOH)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Who put the violin in my violin case?!?
Uh oh- picked up the wrong one--- my nephew's school concert's gonna be interesting......

Chris.:drunk:


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

Or maybe we can modify the chair, and get Mickey Rourke...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What about shooting one peasant every hour 'til John relents???

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nah, I don't care about peasants. 

It's sitting in a corner of the basement now, waiting. I nailed the legs back on so it rolls again, but I have to wait for spring so I can roll it up the driveway and onto the curb. Dern thing's too heavy to carry, and the driveway's solid ice.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> ...only if we can get John to WonderFest AND bring the chair with him...


I'll bring the clamps and wood glue! I also have some square drive screws. Can we fix it? Yes we can!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I want to nominate this chair to go into the SCALE MODELRS HALL OF FAME...lol Jeff


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

John P said:


> It's _paint_, I swear!!!


Man I hope so or you're in serious need of an antibiotic


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey John, how's the chair?......

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sitting there.
Garbage day soon - the driveway has defrosted.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

I sit on a bucket....can I have it?





wait...this is better:

Can you send me its measurements?
I'll measure the opening on the wood stove.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's gone.
And I forgot to salute it as I drove off to work.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

(_music_ - "Taps" plays in background)

*Chair ......"The needs of the many...outweigh..."

Kirk ......"the needs of the few."

Chair  ...... "or the bum."*


----------

